# Forum > News > Contests >  OwnedCore Holiday Giveaway!

## Kenneth

Greetings OwnedCore community. Just like last year we are doing another holiday giveaway to give back to the community for all the great content generated throughout 2016. This will be a simple contest that ends on January 1st of the new year. 

*The Contest*

To enter this contest write a comment on what your favorite OwnedCore moment of 2016. This could be anything from a conversation in Bawx chat to an exploit or guide that helped you out! 

*Prizes*
*First Prize:* 50,000 CoreCoins & 1 Month Free Donator Status
*Second Prize:* 25,000 CoreCoins & 1 Month Free Donator Status
*Third Prize:* 10,000 CoreCoins
Kenneth will do a random draw on Random.Org on the 2nd of January to pick the winners.
Also if you win Donator Status it can be applied at any time from the time you win until the end of 2017.
If you are already a Donator and win you can have this added on to your subscription.
Remember to thank Eryxon for helping me set this up.


WINNERS
*1ST PLACE:* WILLY T3H WHALE
*2ND PLACE:* SCRAPPYBALLZ
*3RD PLACE:* VVVAT
YOU WILL ALL BE CONTACTED WITHIN A COUPLE DAYS!

----------


## D3Boost

I can't help but post this:



> 


Yep..that's what happens when you don't get enough sleep  :Cool:

----------


## jimmyamd

Good luck to all and have a merry Christmas.

----------


## Ashoran

I'm a turtle.

----------


## Jaladhjin

I lol'd the most at all the Overwatch controversy over who stole who's code.. & I still don't actually even know who's is what's is where.. Chinese this.. Korean that.. oi

And the saddest moment on OC in 2016.. admitting Donald Trump very well may run my country..

----------


## MistiServices

Just a random pic.. https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net...ea&oe=58F97BAA

----------


## Tinyfin

My favourite moment was winning a contest for an Overwatch beta key. I believe Jessy hosted it. It was my first contest I ever won in my whole life. This would make a great second if RNG is in my favor. Apart from that, it's great to be part of this community and I thank everyone who contributed to this site.

----------


## gippy

My favourite moment was a byproduct of oc, using the pokemongo snipers to fill a pokemongo account with all possible pokemon then pretending to my son i had caught them all legit. He didnt believe me for long, but his face was funny when i first told him.

----------


## AccountShark

The day I joined the forums would have to be my favorite moment. Since then, I've been drowning in women and couldn't be happier. Thanks OwnedCore!

----------


## BUBBABUNCH

The time I posted an actual exploit and had people messaging me asking me to remove it so it wouldn't get fixed. Was always hesitant to post anything as I am a long time lurker :-p

----------


## whatthehellwasthat

my favorite moment of ownedcore is this christmas contest

----------


## hackerlol

My favourite moments on Ownedcore have all been with my BFF maclone.

maclone ♥ hackerlol - Album on Imgur

----------


## scrappyballz

my fav moment is when smitten gives hackerlol crap in shout bawx.

----------


## Nikusha'sServices

my favourite moment is like first step when i joined OC, my trades increased a lot, I love Ownedcore Team <3

----------


## MrClue

My favorite moment on OwnedCore was back in cata, when WoWPlus was released. 
I remember how OP it was to click and teleport back and forth with the flag in the Warsong Gulch battleground  :Big Grin:

----------


## chaserbl

My fav moment was when I got unbanned because I had impersonators of me two times already  :Frown: 
But great forum staff helped me at the end <3

Happy holidays everyone!

----------


## MisterPepsi

The first time I won something on OC.My 3 months wow gametime from JessieBoosting.  :Big Grin:

----------


## grimmjow200

Most interesting was probably realising 'most' people went from gaming-talk to politics-talk when they started to realise that Trumpmania was serious. 

Still makes me laugh to see so many of my friends in utter shock.

----------


## vvvat

the first thing I remembered. it is a bug that allows you to push the players, even when dead. I spent a few merry hours, pushing people on the bridge near Karazhan.

----------


## MrNoble

Thanks for this amazing community and everyone here thats helping each others.
With the amazing help of a few users i mannaged to make my own hack tool for World of Warcraft.

And here is one of the first people that liked my work:


Happy holidays to everyone!

----------


## Veritable

I think my favorite moment of 2016 was whenever a new game came out, people were actively helping other members in bawx. Especially when it came to games like Black Desert Online and Pokemon GO during the bot hype on launch.

Everyone came together to improve the Quality of Life of everyone on the scene here, and it made it feel like a real community. Definitely one of the stronger years in memory. So many people came together as a unit to solve problems, help others and overall we all shared a sense of community.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All of OwnedCore!

----------


## mirdanek84

My favourite moment in 2016 was release of legion and exploits related to it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Harambeqt

Back when this section was alive  :Wink:

----------


## arenawarrior

My favorite is the interviews with the biggest names on ownedcore.

love learning about why they do it, who they are and their future.

----------


## Gazaman

Thank u for the xmas giveaway !
- To be the best moment was when i joined and browsed OwnedCore i learned so mutch cuz of this awesome place !
Keep it up ! Loktar Ogar !

----------


## HunterHero

Damn one best moment? I got plenty! But if I had to choose then it'd be the growth of OC during the Pokemon Go craze. Yeah it was a hell most of the time, especially for the mods having to moderate both bawx and forums. But the amount of work done by so many people on here and what was created within a day, a week and looking back just a week back then was a crazy amount of progress. Like when the first few days we all tried to figure out spawn timers and what not, then a day or two later Nox is introduced and then a few more days and there's freaking gps spoofing and python scripts and later bots.

----------


## Amalizzy

> My fav moment was when I got unbanned because I had impersonators of me two times already 
> But great forum staff helped me at the end <3
> 
> Happy holidays everyone!


Well my favorite was, when you told me you got banned, for some reason I'm a bad person. 

Happy holidays.

----------


## Willy

My best moment was when I found the "best of bawx"-thread in the shared section and found this post:

----------


## Confucius

My favorite was when smitten made this site of great quotes by hackerlol [hackerlol]

----------


## Hapiguy

I think I'd have to say it was the time I applied for a Staff position here, and was told no, because I wasn't black enough... :gusta:

Okay, not really, I was just ignored until I quit asking about it...

/sadface

Still, I love being here, even if it's sometimes just to troll, or lurk...

----------


## pewpewlazerz

Pokemon Go... enough said

----------


## Dovah

From the WoD alpha sandbox thread.

----------


## gerger

I have noone, i'm new here!

----------


## Aurina

Got some help when I was scammed on here. Got money back some time ago and just recently it was verified as a win in my case, meaning my money is secure. Thanks to certain OC members and my bank.  :Smile: 

Good luck and happy holidays to all.

----------


## Annaisha

My best OwnedCore moments are when I can make others happy with my monthly giveaways and my instant Zygor Elite Guides uploads / contributions that I'm sharing with the community, saving them the trouble and expensive of taking their own sub!

----------


## TehVoyager

My favorite momments were Smitten Destroying the Bawx history because PIDGEY @123.645, 789.645

after that was two incidents, the 5 page crapstorm that was the mining bug that people seemed to think they wouldnt get banned for, and the 5 page crapstorm that was the "omg *I* was botting, *I* was breaking the TOS/EULA, and *I* got banned! its all *SOAPBOXES* FAULT!!!!" xD like srsly? 

So much popcorn.

----------


## Parog

> I think I'd have to say it was the time I applied for a Staff position here, and was told no, because I wasn't black enough... :gusta:
> 
> Okay, not really, I was just ignored until I quit asking about it...
> 
> /sadface
> 
> Still, I love being here, even if it's sometimes just to troll, or lurk...


We consider everyone that applies and always have room for individuals that distinguish themselves. Keep being active and keep applying every few months! 





> My favorite is the interviews with the biggest names on ownedcore.
> 
> love learning about why they do it, who they are and their future.


It's nice to know that was someone's favorite moment. We'll be sure to keep doing that in the future. Feel free to send us a PM to suggest someone to be interviewed if you think it would be a good fit. Thanks for the feedback!

----------


## nazgul111

My favorite moment of 2016 on OC is whenever i pop in to see whats going on, giveaway some IPT invites or such or just to lurk and see whats going on with exploit section ever since i quit wow for the 3rd time when i got my 2 main accounts banned, one for soapbox and the other for honorbuddy, i just cba to do rotations myself hahah, ohh well i suppose i will resub once the 6mo ban is over i guess, but yeah just popping in and seeing the convos in bawx and all the activity here is usually enough to brighten up my day :Smile: 

P.S - now that i think about it my donator status should of expired quite a while ago, might wanna check whats going on there :Big Grin:

----------


## CreeperDeath

My favorite ownedcore moment was discovering a WoW exploit with the help of 2 other exploits:
1. Turning the IP off a zone to enter the realm where all rare NPC are there but invisible.
2. Learning how to summon someone who is on a flight path and the person is still on the flight path after the summon.

Back in MoP, moving from a zone to another using a flight path, you would keep the same IP from zone 1 to the zone you are landing, meaning flight path were like peerblock. Except that you could actually see the hidden NPCs

Summon a flight path on each Poseidus point, each time summoned from a different zone, you could kill see 6 or 7 Poseidus / realms. Since you can see it but can't kill it, you need another account to block the IP and kill Poseidus based on where you saw it from the summoned flight path.


This was my best OC AND WoW moment. I made so much gold from this. (you had to ticket a GM to retrieve the loot from the corpse of Poseidus)

----------


## Moike

My favorite moment was all the hype with the pokemon go bots and the huge surge it had

----------


## DarkLinux

My favorite ownedcore moment was @culino2 exploit Screenshot Thread

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*when i became green *

----------


## Domo Kun

ty Eryxon woot cant wait =D

----------


## Newdaypokego

I really like all the pokego $$ that was made  :Big Grin:

----------

